# If You Had To Pick One Modification...



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

What would that Mod be? We're trying to prioritize what mods we should do first on our '08 28 RSDS. There seems to be so many possible...

Thanks!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

The hiden lockbox to have spare keys in case we get locked out. I would hate to think of popping out a window or breaking something just to get back in.


----------



## SrFish (Mar 3, 2008)

I would have to say the 1st mod for us will be the power jack,







best mod I can think of Happy camping


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Power jack! Lock box is a good one too. never thoguht of that.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Srfish said:


> I would have to say the 1st mod for us will be the power jack,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Worth every penny I paid for it.

Easy to install, easy to use, makes engaging the WD bars on our Equalizer a breeze, and saves the arms and back!


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

anne72 said:


> What would that Mod be? We're trying to prioritize what mods we should do first on our '08 28 RSDS. There seems to be so many possible...
> 
> Thanks!


Replacing the silly "step" with a full tub.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Memory foam bed topper. I didn't do this one first but sure regretted it on our first camping trip.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The MaxxAir Fans for us!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

While I agree the power jack is a GREAT mod, I think the first one you should do on your "NEW" Outback is the Quickie Flush. Installation on a "fresh" tank will be much better than on a...uh...er...."used" one.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

1. Power jack

2. Maxx Air Vents

3. Tornado / Quickie Flush

4. 2 - 6volt batteries w/ solar charger

5. Turbo Fan over the Kitchen skylight vent to suck out that darn popcorn smell...


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Excellent! These are just the suggestions we're looking for, thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

anne72 said:


> Excellent! These are just the suggestions we're looking for, thanks!


Happy to help...keep the questions coming.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Memory Foam, curtains instead of mini blinds at the bed, vent covers, MAxx-Air fan in the kitchen, king bed mod


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

The order in which I did my mods were
1.	Solar Panels
2.	2nd battery
3.	Battery combiner 
4.	Memory foam toper ( had I known how wonderful that it is, I would have made it no. 1 )
5.	Central Vacuum
6.	LED lights
7.	Additional 12 vdc receptacles

If pouring 22 yds of concrete for a place to park my trailer counts then that no. 8

Roof mount Satillite antenna is next, then motion detector lights in the bathroom and on the entry steps

The only one I would have changed the order on is the foam toper.

Wes


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

W Podboy said:


> 5. Central Vacuum


Eh? How did you do this?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

My best mod was getting a 3/4 ton diesel truck........


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Not actually a mod but the best thing I take along is a toaster oven that we set up outside. I've NEVER been able to have a lot of luck with the OB's oven. Bread items just don't seem to brown easily plus in the summer it really heats up the camper. We love biscuits on the weekends so this is a must mod for us


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> My best mod was getting a 3/4 ton diesel truck........


Now that is my kind of mod
















Thor


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> My best mod was getting a 3/4 ton diesel truck........


We had a 1ton Silverado flatbed dump when we bought the OB TT within 2 months we traded the 1ton for a GMC 2500 Duramax diesel club cab with power everything, which was our best mod til we just traded for a new OB floorplan!!








But seriously..... electric jack.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 5. Central Vacuum


Eh? How did you do this?
[/quote]
Great idea! and I had the same question! What system did you use?
i would have never thought something like that would be worth it until my DW talked the builder in to adding it to our house a few years ago without me knowing. now i have to say - LOVE IT!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thor said:


> My best mod was getting a 3/4 ton diesel truck........


Now that is my kind of mod
















Thor
[/quote]
I couldnt skip giving this a big














. This was a life saver for us!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Hitch on the back of the OB with a cargo carrier. James


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> My best mod was getting a 3/4 ton diesel truck........


Yep, X2, the D-Ram








& the solar cells.
Equalizer. Oops,That was three. There is a bunch others I have done and as many more to do.


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> 5. Central Vacuum


Eh? How did you do this?
[/quote]
Great idea! and I had the same question! What system did you use?
i would have never thought something like that would be worth it until my DW talked the builder in to adding it to our house a few years ago without me knowing. now i have to say - LOVE IT!
[/quote]

I did some research and selected the Dirt Devil central Vac for our 5er. I mounted the vacuum container / motor in the storage area, ran a new 110VAC circuit to it and mounted the hose receptacle next to the steps going up to the master bed. From there I can reach any corner of the 31 KFW Roo from the garage to the head of the master bed..

Keep in mind that I have to have the generator running ( Honda EU200i )or plugged in to shore power. Very nice for cleaning up before heading home.

Wes


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

W Podboy said:


> 5. Central Vacuum


Eh? How did you do this?
[/quote]
Great idea! and I had the same question! What system did you use?
i would have never thought something like that would be worth it until my DW talked the builder in to adding it to our house a few years ago without me knowing. now i have to say - LOVE IT!
[/quote]

I did some research and selected the Dirt Devil central Vac for our 5er. I mounted the vacuum container / motor in the storage area, ran a new 110VAC circuit to it and mounted the hose receptacle next to the steps going up to the master bed. From there I can reach any corner of the 31 KFW Roo from the garage to the head of the master bed..

Keep in mind that I have to have the generator running ( Honda EU200i )or plugged in to shore power. Very nice for cleaning up before heading home.

Wes
[/quote]
Thanks! Im going to look in to surprising the DW with that one if its not too much $.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

That central vac mod is a great idea.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> 5. Central Vacuum


Eh? How did you do this?
[/quote]
Great idea! and I had the same question! What system did you use?
i would have never thought something like that would be worth it until my DW talked the builder in to adding it to our house a few years ago without me knowing. now i have to say - LOVE IT!
[/quote]

We also has this installed when we were having our house built 2 years ago....and we love it. However, we have since purchased 2 Roomba's. I know...I know...it looks too good to be true. But they work GREAT. The one downstairs comes on every morning at 3am and vacuums while we sleep. Come down every morning to fresh vacuum lines in the carpet. For anyone that has a dogs that sheds....this is the best thing ever!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Tim P said:


> What would that Mod be? We're trying to prioritize what mods we should do first on our '08 28 RSDS. There seems to be so many possible...
> 
> Thanks!


Replacing the silly "step" with a full tub.
[/quote]

X2!


















> 1. Power jack
> 
> 2. Maxx Air Vents
> 
> ...


Ghosty this is just a guess, but I think that is more than 1 ...









Tami


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 5. Central Vacuum


Eh? How did you do this?
[/quote]
Great idea! and I had the same question! What system did you use?
i would have never thought something like that would be worth it until my DW talked the builder in to adding it to our house a few years ago without me knowing. now i have to say - LOVE IT!
[/quote]

We also has this installed when we were having our house built 2 years ago....and we love it. However, we have since purchased 2 Roomba's. I know...I know...it looks too good to be true. But they work GREAT. The one downstairs comes on every morning at 3am and vacuums while we sleep. Come down every morning to fresh vacuum lines in the carpet. For anyone that has a dogs that sheds....this is the best thing ever!
[/quote]
Try it in the trailer and let us know how it does...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We also has this installed when we were having our house built 2 years ago....and we love it. However, we have since purchased 2 Roomba's. I know...I know...it looks too good to be true. But they work GREAT. The one downstairs comes on every morning at 3am and vacuums while we sleep. Come down every morning to fresh vacuum lines in the carpet. For anyone that has a dogs that sheds....this is the best thing ever!


Jim, are there any electronic toys you DON'T have?


----------

